# Question about Soap Making Resource shipping



## bumbleklutz (Feb 14, 2017)

I had not heard of Soap Making Resource (http://www.soap-making-resource.com/) until recently, and was wondering what kind of experience people had with them.  

Here' my situation: I can't cut a bar of soap straight to save my life; so I was looking for a cutter.  Unfortunately, most cutters are way out of my budget.  I came across SMR's miter box cutter, and it looked just like the tool for the job; so I ordered it.  A few days later I got to thinking, I would be a shame to have those nice straight cut bars and not have a way to remove sharp corners and imperfections; so I ordered their planer/beveller.  

The cutter was ordered on February 7 and the planer/beveller was ordered on February 11.  As of February 14, I haven't heard anything back from them.  No shipping notice, or any communication other than the standard "Thank you, we've received your order." email.  For what it's worth; my card was charged for both items.

I guess my question is:  Is it normal for SMR to have a week processing time on their orders before they ship, or should I think about calling them to find out if there is a problem.  

Thanks to everyone for their advice and experiences.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Feb 22, 2017)

bumbleklutz said:


> I had not heard of Soap Making Resource (http://www.soap-making-resource.com/) until recently, and was wondering what kind of experience people had with them.
> 
> Here' my situation: I can't cut a bar of soap straight to save my life; so I was looking for a cutter.  Unfortunately, most cutters are way out of my budget.  I came across SMR's miter box cutter, and it looked just like the tool for the job; so I ordered it.  A few days later I got to thinking, I would be a shame to have those nice straight cut bars and not have a way to remove sharp corners and imperfections; so I ordered their planer/beveller.
> 
> ...



I don't mean to answer my own question, however, for the benefit of those on the forum who may be considering using Soap Making Resource who have the same questions I did; I'll post my experiences here.

First they have a long turnaround time before your item(s) ship.  (In all fairness, I have to say that they do list their turaround time on their website; but you'll have to do some digging to find it.)

Expect at least a 5-7 BUSINESS DAY turnaround before your order processes.  I ordered on 02/07/17, and my order shipped on 02/17/17.  I received it on 02/21/17.  

They are located in Pennsylvania, and I am in Florida; so if you are farther away your transit time will be longer.

As for the quality, the soap cutter appears to be well made and sturdy.  They include a straight cutter and a wavy cutter at no extra charge.  The craftsmanship is good and everything came well packaged.  They did include some nice samples in the box, including generous samples of dried lemongrass, annatto, tussah silk and a full half pound of beeswax.

I am pleased with the quality of the product so far, and I would definitely order from them again, but just be aware that if you need something in a hurry you may have an issue getting it in time.  On the other hand if time is not an issue, they do appear to have quality products and good pricing if you are able to wait for your items.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 22, 2017)

I've ordered a lot from SMR, and that has been my experience. Good quality, good prices, good service (once I had to change a submitted order and they were really helpful), and the shipping is slow. Thats fine, sometimes I pay for expedited shipping, but usually not. Their combo 2lb wooden mold and cutter was one of my first purchases and I still use it.


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 25, 2017)

I ordered 2/8/17, they shipped 2/18/17, and I received it on 2/21/17.  I haven't even opened the box yet, been too busy with school to think about soap :cry:

ETA:  Since you reminded me it was sitting here, I did open it now.  Beveler/planer works great, and all the samples are great.  Will definitely order from them again in the future.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Feb 26, 2017)

Catastrophe said:


> I ordered 2/8/17, they shipped 2/18/17, and I received it on 2/21/17.  I haven't even opened the box yet, been too busy with school to think about soap :cry:
> 
> ETA:  Since you reminded me it was sitting here, I did open it now.  Beveler/planer works great, and all the samples are great.  Will definitely order from them again in the future.



I also got the beveller/planer.  I am absolutely loving it.  It's a great tool and does a fantastic job.


----------

